# Nine months -biting, jumping and humping issues



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You don't think he is just happy to have his freedom again? Give it a few days...


----------



## lmorgan79 (Oct 1, 2012)

Your dog does the same thing as mine. He was de-nutted a week ago, but that doesn't stop him. He still humps anything that moves. I guess I am just used to my old GR. He was uninterested in humping - totally. 

Your dog is probably just acting out because he is happy to be free of the cone collar. Ours was overjoyed to get that thing off.

Nipping decreases with the loss of puppy teeth. Are they all gone? GRs love to inpect things with their mouths. Perhaps that is what yours is doing - post cone.


----------

